# Illustrator Kanten pixelig bei export



## digital art (24. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
 ich möchte Grafiken aus Illustrator exportieren, aber wenn ich es als “jpg“, oder „tiff“ abspeichere so sind die Bilder pixelig.
 Es funktioniert auch nicht wenn ich es „Für Web speichern“ speichere. Die kanten werden pixelig. Z.B. bei Quadraten.


 Wenn ich aber im Photoshop „Für Web speichern“ speichere so sind die Grafiken/Kanten scharf getrennt.


 Wie kann ich  im Illustrator die Grafiken scharf exportieren?
siehe Anhang



 Danke und Gruß im Vorraus


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. Juni 2006)

Hi,
hast du in den exportoptionen vielleicht das Antialising ausgeschaltet?

Gruß


----------



## Mael (6. Juli 2006)

Oder die JPG-Qualität runtergestellt?


----------

